# steroids legal in Europe?



## stucknsc2005 (May 28, 2006)

I am looking into moving to Europe.  How does Europe look at steroids vs the United States. Do any of you know if the compounds are legal over there or not?  If so what do you know for a fact is legal or illegal over there? Just pure thought.  Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## musclepump (May 28, 2006)

Tha Don will be able to best answer this, but I'm fairly sure it's all legal to have for personal use, you just can't sell it. You can get it through the mail without worry as well, I believe.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 28, 2006)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Tha Don will be able to best answer this, but I'm fairly sure it's all legal to have for personal use, you just can't sell it. You can get it through the mail without worry as well, I believe.


An Online Poker freak talking about GEAR. I'll be watching you in the WSOP Fucker. You better place or i'll visit you and kick your 
A
S
S


P
T


----------



## bench (May 31, 2006)

dont think it legal there is no class for this drug but if the police catch you with it they will take it off you and thats it, but if you have loads they will try and do you for intent to supply. you dont want this to happen


----------



## marso (May 31, 2006)

It's a Class C drug which means it's ok to have for your own consumption but if you have an excessive amount (what ever that is??) you can be prosecuted for intent to supply.


----------



## Tha Don (May 31, 2006)

i'm not sure about the rest of Europe, but in the UK anabolic steroids are class C drugs (as stated above), they are legal for personal use, but you are not allowed to possess with an intent to sell

personal use translates to something like a 2 month supply of pharma grade gear at HRT doses, so its not really a lot


----------



## Heimir (May 31, 2006)

Europe is a big place with many many different countries and laws.
To generalize the laws is a huge mistake.


----------

